# Worms from walmart?



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 21, 2012)

I was thinking about introducing my little redfoot to earthworms, and I noticed the live bait fridge at Walmart the other day. I know the regiment of gutloaded crickets for a few days before feeding them to any herp, but what about earthworms? Should I be worried about feeding worms from Wallie world as opposed to getting them anywhere else? Obviously, I should wash them first.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2012)

I have feed them for years with no problems, both the night crawlers and the trout worms. Of course there is no way to control what those worms have been eating, then again with the wild worms outside this also holds true. One reason I like feeding earthworms, is I can coat them with calcium or other vitamin supplements. It's helpful with getting in some of these supplements on especially picky eaters like some of my hingebacks have been. 

With that being said, I am currently trying to come up with a good place to try starting my own colonies. That way, I can be sure the worms are only being feed the items I would approve of. With as many worm loving mouths as I have, it will be a fairly big undertaking.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 21, 2012)

I give them to my alligator snapper, I do clean all the dirt off.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 21, 2012)

They make good breeders, but The only thing about the wall mart worms are they look so tiny and emancipated.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 21, 2012)

dmmj said:


> They make good breeders, but The only thing about the wall mart worms are they look so tiny and emancipated.



 Well, here if Florida they are always big and fat. Could the luck of the draw!


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 21, 2012)

lol emancipated, emaciated I think you mean. Anyway, I can't stand touching earthworms, but I'd "strip" them first. You know, basically squeeze them all the way down like milking a cow, just to get some of the crud out. I read that somewhere about feeding earthworms to reptiles.


----------



## mel262011 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you feed earthworms to red eared sliders?


----------



## tygoh (Feb 22, 2012)

Can feed earthworms to Leopard or Star.?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 22, 2012)

mel262011 said:


> Can you feed earthworms to red eared sliders?


Yes you can, they love them.




tygoh said:


> Can feed earthworms to Leopard or Star.?


No, animal protein is not good for them.


----------

